# Easy access to categories?



## Jan (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi, 
as I see it, still every post on the canonrumors site is assigned to a category i.e. "Canon Reviews", "Canon Lenses", "Canon EOS 1D C", and so on.

But... where can I browse these categories? When I scroll down to the bottom of the site it says "No Categories". Is this a bug?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 21, 2015)

IIRC, there used to be a list on the right of the page, where the 'popular posts' section is now. Not a great workaround, but the category is at the top of each post (between date and "follow on our forum") and clicking it takes you to the category page. You could use the search box to find a particular topic, then browse from there.


----------



## Jan (Mar 9, 2015)

It's a pity that with the new design now (which is nice, I like it 8)) the categories seem to have disappeared completely.


----------



## tolusina (Mar 9, 2015)

Forum Home


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 9, 2015)

tolusina said:


> Forum Home



Thanks, but most likely he meant the categories for the main CR news items, e.g., Lenses, Patents, etc.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 9, 2015)

The categories are coming back, they should go live tonight. They aren't going to be as broad as they were previously, that was too difficult to manage, especially going forward with some of the new site features that will also come live soon.


----------

